# Zeichnen tuts



## Andrew (19. Januar 2003)

Hi, ja ich weiß es hat nicht direkt was mit photoshop zu tun aber jedes gut überdachte projekt beginnt nunmal mit einer skizze.
Kennt ihr vielleicht gute tutorials über Zeichnungs tuts. oder tips. Ich wäre sehr efreut wenn ihr einige urls hier zusammntragen würdet.
( Vorliebe 3d skizzen)

Auch ich werde anderweitig ausschau halten und posten, wenn ich mal wieder mehr zeit hab.
danke


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. Januar 2003)

> hat nicht direkt was mit photoshop zu tun


- no comment -


> jedes gut überdachte projekt beginnt nunmal mit einer skizze


Das ist wohl wahr...


> Kennt ihr vielleicht gute tutorials über Zeichnungs tuts. oder tips.


... doppelt gemoppelt hält besser...


> ( Vorliebe 3d skizzen)


*ack* 

Kurztutorial:
Motiv aussuchen
Stift nehmen
Papier nehmen (mit Umweltsiegel)
Zeichnen


----------



## Tim C. (19. Januar 2003)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dir das Prinzip der Fluchtpunkte bekannt ist. Der Rest ist üben üben üben.


----------



## Andrew (19. Januar 2003)

AnonymerSurfer
auf solche Beiträge kann jeder hier im Forum verzichten. Wäre doch ziemlich armselig, wenn du dir die goldenen Sterne so verdienen würdest.


----------



## Christoph (19. Januar 2003)

Komisch, das selbe hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

würde sagen, kauf dir ein buch.
oder learning by doing.

wenn du etwas vor skizzieren möchtes,
mach es. es heisst ja schliesslich skizze.
also, bleistift in die hand, skizzenblock
oder normales papier, wenn nichts anderes
da ist auch mal eine savierte und zeichne
das, wie es in deinem kopf ist,
oder wie du es siehst.

auf dauer merkst du wo fehler sind und du
wirst sie verbessern und nicht wiederholen.

wenn du zeichnen lernen möchtest, richtiges
zeichnen, würde ich dir das buch von betty edwards
"_Das neue *garantiert Zeichnen lernen*_"
buch ans herz legen, ich bin jetzt bis zu helfte und
wundere mich, dass bei mir wirklich können
vorhanden ist.


----------



## Nofear (19. Januar 2003)

Hallo Andrew!

Nun, vielleicht helfen dir diese Tutorials etwas weiter!
Klick 
Eher für Mangas geeignet, aber das ist halt auch u.a. zeichnen.

Schau mal bei Amazon/Bücher vorbei. Dort solltest du auch Fachbücher finden!

Ach noch etwas:
Ignorier einfach diese "Schlaumeier". Ist echt ne Frechheit wie sich manche hier über andere lustig machen. Leider ist das in diesem Forum oft der Fall. Echt arm, was hier manche abziehen... :-( 

Gruß Nofear


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

hier noch ein unterforum vom Digitaldecoy forum, die lektionen könnten auch helfen


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Januar 2003)

da ist bestimmt auch etwas für Dich dabei


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. Januar 2003)

Kann mir vielleicht trotzdem mal jemand verraten was das in einem *Photoshop*-Forum verloren hat?

/Kaprolactam


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Januar 2003)

Naja... Leute, nun relaxt mal...

Cutti


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andrew _
> *AnonymerSurfer
> auf solche Beiträge kann jeder hier im Forum verzichten. Wäre doch ziemlich armselig, wenn du dir die goldenen Sterne so verdienen würdest. *



Wenn du ernsthafte Fragen zum Thema des Forums stellst bekommst du von mir mit Sicherheit auch kompetente Antworten.

An dieser Stelle entschuldige ich mich für den angewandten Sakasmus und wünsche ein fröhliches weiteres Verbleiben.


----------



## Andrew (19. Januar 2003)

Danke für die umfangreiche Hilfe, werde mich umschauen und mir das vorgeschlagene Buch in nächster Zeit bestellen, auch die Url und Tipps werde ich berücksichtigen.


----------



## Andrew (19. Januar 2003)

AnonymerSurfer
hatte heute Mittag wenig Zeit, deshalb war es mir nicht möglich die Frage besser auszuformulieren, aber wenn die "Ernsthaftigkeit" der Frage dir nicht ausreichen sollte, brauchst du auch keine Hilfe anzubieten und ersparst uns dein Sarkasmus.
Ist nicht bös gemeint, nur würden wir so Spannungen vermeiden können.


----------



## subzero (19. Januar 2003)

Ich weiß Das Volks Hoch Schulen gegen jährliche Zahlungen Kurse für alle möglichen künstlerischen Sachen anbieten!

Einfach mal dort melden, wenns dir etwas Geld wert ist.


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

dann lieber das geld in ein ordentliches buch infestieren,
kostet weniger und im endeffekt kommt das selbe bei raus


----------



## cocoon (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *dann lieber das geld in ein ordentliches buch infestieren,
> kostet weniger und im endeffekt kommt das selbe bei raus *



Würd' ich nicht sagen. Die Preise der VHS-Kurse sind wirklich fair und man kann dort einiges lernen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andrew _
> *AnonymerSurfer
> hatte heute Mittag wenig Zeit, deshalb war es mir nicht möglich die Frage besser auszuformulieren, aber wenn die "Ernsthaftigkeit" der Frage dir nicht ausreichen sollte, brauchst du auch keine Hilfe anzubieten und ersparst uns dein Sarkasmus.
> Ist nicht bös gemeint, nur würden wir so Spannungen vermeiden können. *



Um die Frage ernst zu nehmen sollte sie aus meiner Sicht erstmal im richtigen Forum gestellt werden, was hier nicht von Anfang an der Fall war.

Ich für meinen Teil die Diskussion abgehakt, demnach kannst du dir jeglichen Kommentar sparen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *Um die Frage ernst zu nehmen sollte sie aus meiner Sicht erstmal im richtigen Forum gestellt werden, was hier nicht von Anfang an der Fall war.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil die Diskussion abgehakt, demnach kannst du dir jeglichen Kommentar sparen. *



Don't be so german ...

Mir is ne richtige Frage im falschen Forum lieber, als ne falsche Antwort im richtigen Forum.


----------

